# Pulled the trigger on a Contour Roam



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah so after much hemming and hawing (wish there was one clear winner) I just bought a roam. Should be in my mailbox part way through next week, hopefully before I head on a 4 day trip, though I'm not counting my chickens just yet.

I'm planning on using it winter and summer, I kayak in the summer so it'll be great to get some POV action from that. I wear a helmet for both sports so probably do helmet mounts for the most part.

Well, once I get some vids I'll start including them in my trip reports!


----------

